# Your Advice on Hyatt Strategy



## TBipp (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello All, 

Very new to TS and the learning curve has been interesting.  I spoke with Hyatt today and am making sure I understand.  We have deeded Weeks 6, 8 and 9 (using this week) at Beach House, Key West.  We want to trade for a week in September 2015 at one of the Colorado properties and have been on a waiting list for awhile.  My challenge is that my deeded weeks expire before the six month HRPP ends for those weeks (Weeks 37 and 38).  Luckily those weeks are not in high demand according to II.  I hope I am stating this correctly.  

My question is when the property one desires is over six months after one's own fixed deeded week, what is the best way to reserve without losing points while waiting for the desired property?  Would borrowing be the better strategy?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Oct 4, 2014)

TBipp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Very new to TS and the learning curve has been interesting.  I spoke with Hyatt today and am making sure I understand.  We have deeded Weeks 6, 8 and 9 (using this week) at Beach House, Key West.  We want to trade for a week in September 2015 at one of the Colorado properties and have been on a waiting list for awhile.  My challenge is that my deeded weeks expire before the six month HRPP ends for those weeks (Weeks 37 and 38).  Luckily those weeks are not in high demand according to II.  I hope I am stating this correctly.
> 
> ...



I believe borrowing is only allowed for stays at your home resort.


----------



## DAman (Oct 4, 2014)

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> I believe borrowing is only allowed for stays at your home resort.



You can borrow to use anywhere.  You are limited to 60 days in advance when using borrowed points.  You are supposed to pay your MF's in advance to do this as well.

As to the OP's original question it appears you are talking about 2016 points because you are in CUP for your 2015 points now.

If you still have 2015 CUP points you need to convert them to EEE points(to use in II)very soon if my math is correct.  I'm not sure you can use 2015 points for fall 2015 without them being highly restrictive LCUP points(I tried to log on to Hyatt to check the rules but the site is down).

I would convert 2015 points to EEE .  My rule is to never ever allow my points to go to LCUP.  Too hard to use, too easy to lose.

You receive new points in February 2015 for your 2016 weeks you should use those points for Colorado in the Fall.  I would expect Colorado Hyatt units to be available at the 6 month mark before(so in March 2015 for a September 2015 stay you should be able to make your reservation).  The six month mark is the time most units come available.

I hope I make sense.  Someone please chime in if I am wrong.  I can't access the official rules right now.


----------



## TBipp (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you DAman.  Your suggestion makes a lot of sense to me.  Sounds like I need to do more digging.

We just bought our units a few months ago so I am still learning the system.  It sounds like we could have used those points to travel somewhere this Fall.  Hmm, we are going to Branson in a couple weeks, maybe it makes sense to use them for that trip.

I hope a few more chime in with ideas.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## DAman (Oct 5, 2014)

TBipp you are welcome.  

You need to learn the Hyatt rules to use the system.

When I purchased I had points that were already in LCUP and they were very difficult to use. I forget how many points I lost that year but it was a lot.

Hyatt is good about sending you emails about the status of your points.  Make sure they have your correct email address.  Do not miss the deadlines.

I purchased Hyatt mainly to stay at Hyatt resorts.  DW likes staying at Hyatts a lot(we have stayed at Pinon Pointe, Highlands Inn, and High Sierra-all within driving distance for us).  That being said, sometimes life gets in the way and I can't use the points in Hyatt.  That's why I have to keep an eye on the timelines and transfer points to EEE so I can use them in II for an extra two years.  

Sometimes you run into problems getting reservations based on timelines-like you with next September.  Now would be perfect for you to make the reservation however no units are available.  By the time the six month before time hits your points will be in LCUP which means you would have to wait until the 60 day mark to make the reservation.  Maybe those CO units are available maybe not....

Good luck learning the system.  It appears you have a lot of Hyatt points.  Make sure you learn how to use them so you don't lose them.  Of course if you use your HRPP weeks this is moot.

Hyatt II rules are a little more restrictive.  You can only make reservations 12 months out.  Make sure you learn the II rules too.

Feel free to ask questions that is how you learn.  I know I am still learning.


----------



## TBipp (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you DAman.  I spoke to Hyatt Reps several times and even asked them if my planning was correct--obviously, it was not.  I was trying to be so careful.  <G>  I should have planned to use the 2016 points for the September 2015 trip.  We also went for Hyatt as we like their resorts although not within driving distance!

I will be turning points into EEE--probably 4000 points because the Week 6 unit is not yet in our name and I do not want to take a chance on losing the Week 8 points.

My request for Aspen in September 2015 is on record.  It seems when I spoke to them in August, they said no problem to put it into the system.

What are your favorites in the II system?


----------



## SunandFun83 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Using Your Hyatt Points*

You own high demand weeks and Hyatt allows you to rent your HRPP week.  Those weeks will rent on Redweek.com for around $2,000 each.  You can get Branson in a getaway or II a/c for $700 or less. I would not use my Hyatt weeks for Branson or Vegas or Orlando, or other overbuilt and easy to get markets.  You can rent your HRPP weeks and rent what you want to use here on TUG.

The Colorado resorts are hard to get in snow season and some peak summer weeks (Aspen in July)  September is off season and should be easy to get if you allow for a 2-3 week range and include Main Street and Mountain Lodge.

I stayed at Aspen, Park Hyatt and toured Mountain lodge in August.  I found Mountain Lodge and Main Street days often available.  Remember to search for 3 night and 4 night reservations.  You can search Hyatt even without points.  I recommend playing around with search to see what comes up, especially 6-7 months ahead as HRPP ends.  Practice will help you know what to search for and what to wait-list.  If you find something great before your points come in, ask Daman or someone with Hyatt points to do the deal for you now versus a future exchange.


----------



## TBipp (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you SunandFun!


----------



## lizap (Jan 3, 2015)

We have gotten some excellent exchanges using II, after converting  our Hyatt points (Marriott Ocean Pointe, Marriott Desert Springs, Marriott Mountainside).  Because of our stay at Desert Springs, we will probably purchase this in the future.


----------



## DAman (Jan 3, 2015)

lizap said:


> We have gotten some excellent exchanges using II, after converting  our Hyatt points (Marriott Ocean Pointe, Marriott Desert Springs, Marriott Mountainside).  Because of our stay at Desert Springs, we will probably purchase this in the future.



I have trouble getting 1 and 2 bedroom Marriotts using Hyatt points(due to Marriott preference).  Most of the problem comes from wanting prime ski weeks at MML(Timber Lodge).  I usually manage to get studios when I want to go but have been unable to successfully get larger units in early February and early March.  I understand that these are tough trades to get even using a Marriott unit. I already have ongoing searches for next season at MML using a Marriott unit since I can't use Hyatt points until a year out.

I did get NCV using Hyatt points for a mid June checkin back in 2013 with an ongoing search.

I have one ePlus exchange left where I'm searching for a larger unit this year at MML for early February.  I purchased ePlus just so I could learn how to use it.

My most recent internal exchange was a great one.  I managed two rooms for two nights checking in NY Eve 2015/16 at Highlands Inn.  DW was very happy about this since she gets to invite her sister and BIL to join us.  It pays to be diligent in searching for exchanges.

I'm happy I purchased Hyatt and I am still learning the system.


----------



## lizap (Jan 3, 2015)

The key is flexibility regarding travel dates as well as locations/resorts.


----------

